# How much exercise do we get as Golden parents?



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I was an outdoorsy person to begin with (avid hiker) but now I have more of a reason to go out. I go on less hikes now than when I did not have a dog, unfortunately, but I take her out on long walks every single day, twice a day. I take her to big fields and I walk around and around while Molly romps to heart's content. She encourages me to go out even when it is pouring (in Seattle, that is often the case). In the winter, we go up to the mountains to snowshoe. So, having a dog does make me more active, especially on those rainy and gray days that I would normally want to spend indoors. I should note I also have gym membership, but I get extra exercise having a dog since I can't put her on the treadmill with me.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Without, because I do most of my exercising on the stairclimber at the gym. With my puppy we're doing 2 miles each day. That should increase as he gets older and in better shape.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Not much this summer been shorter walks because the heat. Thankfully has cooled off some but she just started her first heat so will have to wait. She is still young and can't go out for real long walks but we enjoy running around and playing at the dog park and the back yard. I can't wait to start training her to run with me while riding a bike should be fun.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I guess it depends where you started out. I run, but for Thor's first year I actually got less exercise (or at least less vigorous) because he was too young to take him running and I was struggling with guilt leaving him right after work of early right after we got up and before leaving for the day. We did walk a lot, but I ran little. I only recently got truly back on a consistent running routine. My daughter on the other hand, who has been with him a good part of the day when I'm at work, went from a very sedentary lifestyle to regular walks with him and occasional hikes with us both, so she's actually lost weight and she's fitter than she's ever been before. Thor is old enough now that I can take him running sometimes and I'm slowly training him for it, but if I want to get a good run with no stops and a consistent pace I still need to leave him behind. However, in such cases I still have to walk him after my run and I'm still going to take him on trail walks or hikes, so things are shifting now to where it's probably going to end up with more exercise for me as well.


----------

